# Best HD OTA Antenna?



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys, I have the ViP622 receiver but am not able to receive ABC in HD - I guess Dish doesn't broadcast that channel? I've heard I could get it with an OTA HD antenna. I've also heard there may be other HD channels that I can get that I may not be receiving now (I have the HD Silver package). Can someone recommend a good OTA HD antenna?

Can I just pick one up at someplace like Circuit City, Best Buy or Radio Shack? 

Will the antenna connect directly to my TV (Sony KDF-E50A10 50") or does it attach to the rear of the ViP622?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## <>< (Feb 6, 2007)

a good place to start is http://www.antennaweb.org/
put in your address and it'll show you how many HD/Digital channels you can pick up with an OTA antenna, as well as the distance and type of antenna you would need. Post that information here and then someone with more knowledge than I will probably be able to assist you 
I used to use a radio shack antenna and it worked fine for me, my distance was only about 5-6miles tho.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

insimbi said:


> Hey guys, I have the ViP622 receiver but am not able to receive ABC in HD - I guess Dish doesn't broadcast that channel? I've heard I could get it with an OTA HD antenna. I've also heard there may be other HD channels that I can get that I may not be receiving now (I have the HD Silver package). Can someone recommend a good OTA HD antenna?
> 
> Can I just pick one up at someplace like Circuit City, Best Buy or Radio Shack?
> 
> ...


What's your Zip Code?


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> What's your Zip Code?


84041


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is the info for DTV stations and the distance from my home:










Any recommendations for an indoor small HD antenna?


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

DB2 HDTV Antenna 
antennasdirect.com/DB2_Indoor_antenna.html


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Dude, that thing is huge! Anything smaller that can just sit under my TV on the stand?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

insimbi said:


> Here is the info for DTV stations and the distance from my home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 30 miles, if you go indoor, you will probably need to go with an attic mount.
If you can do an attic mount, IMO, a DB4 would be more appropriate.
Your direction to the towers is the same for all, so pointing the antenna should not be an issue.

If you have a clear line-of-site from an indoor location, you may be able to get good signals. If you have any obstructions, like other homes, trees, etc., you probably will need to locate the antenna higher up in your house to get good consistent reception.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a little closer, but not very much to my signal stations and i've got the Terk HDTVa Indoor Amplified High-Definition Antenna which works well and retails for like $30 or so. 

Pick up one for $20/$30 - if it doesn't work you haven't lost much.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't always pay attention to what antennaweb says. I'm 35-40 miles from my local towers and the cheapo $11 indoor antenna (http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103077&cp) from Radio Shack picks up everything in my area. It may be wise to find something that may be cheaper, and make sure you can return it iff it doesn't work. Then go from there.

If you want your Vip622 to record shows off of OTA, the cable would need to go into the antenna input. Otherwise, if your TV has an internal tuner, it could attach to your TV, but then you'd have to watch things live, and that sucks!


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

gooders said:


> I'm a little closer, but not very much to my signal stations and i've got the Terk HDTVa Indoor Amplified High-Definition Antenna which works well and retails for like $30 or so.
> 
> Pick up one for $20/$30 - if it doesn't work you haven't lost much.


I see that Terk one at Best Buy for $59 - doh! I gotta keep looking around for a cheaper one.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Don't always pay attention to what antennaweb says. I'm 35-40 miles from my local towers and the cheapo $11 indoor antenna (http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103077&cp) from Radio Shack picks up everything in my area. It may be wise to find something that may be cheaper, and make sure you can return it iff it doesn't work. Then go from there.
> 
> If you want your Vip622 to record shows off of OTA, the cable would need to go into the antenna input. Otherwise, if your TV has an internal tuner, it could attach to your TV, but then you'd have to watch things live, and that sucks!


Thanks for the advise! I'll check into that.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

insimbi said:


> Thanks for the advise! I'll check into that.


Cool. I should also mention that it's pretty flat terrain between my house and the towers... not sure how it is for you.

The antenna sits next to my set on the ground floor about 2.5 ft. off the ground. If someone walks in front of it and the signal, it drops momentarily.

I may look into something a little more 'practical' and mount something in my garage and just feed the cable to it.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Cool. I should also mention that it's pretty flat terrain between my house and the towers... not sure how it is for you.
> 
> The antenna sits next to my set on the ground floor about 2.5 ft. off the ground. If someone walks in front of it and the signal, it drops momentarily.
> 
> I may look into something a little more 'practical' and mount something in my garage and just feed the cable to it.


Cool, the terrain is pretty flat for me as well (as far as I can tell from where antennaweb.org shows the direction). So I'm probably going to pick something up and give it a try. If it doesn't work well, I'll just return it.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

insimbi said:


> Hey guys, I have the ViP622 receiver but am not able to receive ABC in HD - I guess Dish doesn't broadcast that channel? I've heard I could get it with an OTA HD antenna. I've also heard there may be other HD channels that I can get that I may not be receiving now (I have the HD Silver package). Can someone recommend a good OTA HD antenna?
> 
> Can I just pick one up at someplace like Circuit City, Best Buy or Radio Shack?
> 
> ...


hello -

another site you could can check is solidsignal.tv (it used to be solidsignal.com)

it has a comprehensive antenna selection guide, once you fill in the form, they will normally get back to you in less than a day.

if you go down the left side of the home page until you get to the "order info/site help" section and then click on "tv antenna selector" to get to the form.

i bought a channel master 4228 from them and am very pleased, both with the selection advice and the customer service. (the orignal one was damaged in shipment and they sent a replacment immediately, w/o waiting for the damaged one to be returned.)

good luck!

gil


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

I use the HDX 1000 from Antennacraft here about 35 miles SE of the Bithlo, FL antenna farm where Orlando's OTA locals are located.

http://www.antennacraft.net/HDX1000.htm


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I also have a channel master 4228 and am very happy with it. I would suggest taking a walk around the neighborhood and see if you have any neighbors with OTA antennas. If you see one from someone you know, ask them. 

Always good to get some regional knowledge when it comes to OTA.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've got a 4228 as well, installed in my attic. I have a splitter and run one side into the 622 and other to my TV.

Good luck.

John


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

If you really want to be sure to pickup all of those stations clearly you should go with an outdoor antenna. A little more work up front but your picture will be solid. All of your stations are in the same direction so it is an easy job to aim your antenna. If price is an object go with a good Radio Shack UHF antenna. The Channel Master antennas are more pricey and the 4228 is a killer antenna and has a relatively low wind load and is not prone to problems with snow if that is a problem in your area. The 4221 is slightly smaller and less expensive and should also work well in your situation. Indoors at 30 miles you are on the edge. You can try some rabbit ears and that will give you a rough idea how an indoor antenna will perform. An amplifier on an indoor antenna is not a great idea. What you are looking for is a good signal to noise ratio before you use an amplifier. You won't get that with an indoor antenna at 30 miles. My own opinion is that Terk antennas are trying to capitalize on the terms HD and Digital. They are not all that great. An advantage of picking up an antenna at Radio Shack is that you can take it back if it doesn't work. If you are set on an indoor antenna then go to Radio Shack, get one and try it. I am at 40 miles from the San Francisco stations and have a outdoor Radio Shack Yagi that has been up for 5 years. I have never had a problem picking up the signals. I also do not have any weather issues to deal with. (it never snows here, no really high winds etc.) 

..Doyle


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hello again -

just to make a point about my install - my 4228 is hanging from the ceiling of a garage that has finished drywall walls and ceiling, fiberglass shingles, vinyl siding.

i also tried tried putting the antenna outside and there was no difference in the signal strength.

before i moved the 4228 to the garage i had it in an unfinished part of the basement hanging from the floor trusses and all except 1 or the stations were pulled in nicely.

so whatever antenna (or antennas) you get, use the 622's built-in strength meter and try different locations - what works for me (or other people) may or may not work for you.

gil


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm actually suprised nobody has mentioned this in this thread...there is NO SUCH THING as a HD antenna. It's all marketing hype. Any UHF/VHF antenna will pick up any digital signal, whether HD or SD, that's within it's particular signal area.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Normally I think Terks are overpriced and underperform but I use this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Terk-Amplified-High-Definition-Antenna-Reception/dp/B0007MXZB2

Got it at Ratshack though I don't think they carry it anymore. It's a rip-off of the popular Silver Sensor with the difference being it is amplified and has rabbit ears (though they are retracted in the link pics.) Does a great job for me though I would guess it may be hit or miss.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys - all of your opinions have been greatly appreciated. I picked up the Terk HDTVa (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7322587&st=HDTVa&type=product&id=1118844608800)

I am getting a good signal and the HD channels look phenomenal. A couple times I've lost the signal on a few stations, but they've come back quickly. So far I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

you've done the right thing. 
it was a lot easier than having to mouth an external one


----------

